# mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist [**SOLVED**]

## mafioso

***update***  -->   UDEV NOW RECOGNIZES MY DRIVES AND AUTOMOUNT WORKS, ALL THAT WAS NEEDED WAS A KERNEL WITH PATA PATCHES...  (thx for the clue from freigeist) so forget about everything below.(dont even bother reading it unless you wanna laugh) IM USING NO-SOURCES (fantastic kernel  :Wink:  ) here is a link -->   https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-473498.html   if you think your problem mirrors mine ie; you have a sata motherboard and udev fails to recognize your cd or dvd drives, then give this kernel a try and dont forget to select the corresponding PATA driver in the sata section for your chipset... peace

hi,

i am using udev and i cannot mount my dvd drive or cdrom drive. whenever i try i get this message

```
mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist
```

 for dvd i get this 

```
mount: mount point /mnt/dvd does not exist
```

 here is my fstab

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda2               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda4               /               reiser4         noatime,nodiratime              0 1

/dev/sda3               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hdc                /mnt/dvd      auto         noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/hdd                /mnt/cdrom      auto         noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

 support for the drives are compiled into my kernel and i have looked through all the other relavent threads i could find and tried all the suggestions and no luck.... any help would be appreciated thx

----------

## freigeist

The second error indicates that /mnt/dvd does not exist, 

```
mkdir /mnt/dvd 
```

will help.

I think /dev/hdc does not exist, whats your output from:

```
dmesg | grep hdc
```

If your cdrom is the first PATA drive connected as master to the primary channel its device name would be /dev/hda not /dev/hdc.[/code] What's the output from:

```
dmesg | grep hda

dmesg | grep hdb

dmesg | grep hdc

dmesg | grep hdd

```

----------

## mafioso

freigeist,

           thx for your reply.

 *freigeist wrote:*   

> The second error indicates that /mnt/dvd does not exist, 
> 
> ```
> mkdir /mnt/dvd 
> ```
> ...

 

 yes making the dvd directory was needed [doh!!] now it returns the same message as my cdrom 

```
mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
```

dmesg from hdb hdc hdd returns nothing at all. dmesg for hda returns

```
hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC880, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

hda_codec: Cannot set up configuration from BIOS.  Using 3-stack mode...

```

i know that my dvd drive is located on hdc and cdrom is at hdd. always has been on this box (all other gentoo installs).  according to dmesg my removable drives dont exist, not even my floppy... any other ideas? im not real familiar with udev...

oh i might mention this is a fresh gentoo install...

----------

## freigeist

Are you really sure that you have compiled all needed PATA (not SATA) Drivers into your kernel? Whats the output of the dmesg commands when using the gentoo install cd? Dont think that this problem is udev related...

----------

## mafioso

yes ive double and triple checked i have all of the relavent atapi selections compiled in (not modules) ie: include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support; PCI IDE chipset support; Generic PCI bus-master support; Use PCI DMA by default when available; Intel PIIXn chipset support... here is what i get when i do

```
gentoo pm4jc # dmesg | grep DVD

  Vendor: ATAPI     Model: DVD DC 8X16X8X    Rev: GRDC

```

and

```
gentoo pm4jc # dmesg | grep CD

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 05

```

not sure why cd drive is showing scsi it is atapi anyway im still perplexed...

----------

## mafioso

hello! 

  my cd and dvd drives now work perfectly, i can burn, listen to music, watch dvd's etc.

  to anyone needing to know or who might be interested in how i solved my problem here is what i did:

since udev did not create the character devices required, i booted to the live cd and copied the charecter devices needed over to /dev on my hd -->

```
# mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/gentoo

# cd /mnt/gentoo

# cp -a /dev/cdrom /mnt/gentoo/dev

# cp -a /dev/cdrw /mnt/gentoo/dev

# cp -a /dev/pktcdvd /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

here is the output now from 

```
# ls /dev | grep cd cdrom

cdrom1

cdrw

cdrw1

ptycd

ttycd

```

and from 

```
# ls /dev | grep dvd

dvd

dvdrw

```

NOTE: i needed to change the way i type the mount command for dvd from 

```
mount /dev/hdc /mnt/dvd 
```

to 

```
mount /dev/dvd /mnt/dvd
```

 and for cd from 

```
mount /dev/hdd /mnt/cdrom
```

 to 

```
mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
```

 i suppose i could create a symlink to hdc and hdd but im too lazy  :Wink: 

i admit the method is unconventional, i did this because i couldn't figure out any other way. also i still don't know why udev did not create the cdrom cdrw and dvd character devices like it is supposed to. if anyone knows please post it here, or if anyone knows of an easier way to create the charecter devices in /dev i would appreciate knowing that as well.... off to burn some music  :Wink:   peace

----------

